# Massen von Accnamen auf der Hauptseite



## Ando2 (27. August 2014)

Wie schon im Titel ersichtlich sind auf einmal Massen von Accnamen mit verlinkung auf der Hauptseite die 1. die Sicht versperren und 2. auch nichts mehr anklickbar machen. Hat noch jemand das prob das evtl. von der Datenbank ein falsche Befehl eingegeben wurde, da nur auf Buffedhauptseite dieses Prob. auftritt.


----------



## ZAM (27. August 2014)

Hallo,

das war ein kleiner Fehler. Hier wurden kurzzeitig Informationen angezeigt, die für einen anderen Teil der Webseite gedacht sind. Dabei handelt es sich um die gleichen Informationen wir hier im Fußbereich des Forums zu sehen ist.

Die fehlerhafte Anzeige ist wieder deaktiviert.

Gruß


----------



## Ando2 (27. August 2014)

Dankeschön.


----------

